# Pentax K1000 Battery Cover Stuck!



## tempra (Mar 2, 2007)

Picked up a coule of K1000's the other day, one had a stuck shutter - that was easy enough to sort out, but one of them has the screw cap for the battery compartment seized shut.

I've tried brute force and ignorance, with a coin, large screwdriver, a couple of darts and some pliers, but it isn't going to budge. 

The battery had leaked inside, I have the baseplate off, and the bad battery out but I cannot for the life of me get the screwplug out - anyone any ideas as to how I could loosen it? tried tapping it with a rolling pin but it started to bend and still no joy.


----------



## perylousdemon (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm. Quite a predicament. All the battery operates is the light meter; if you don't need the light meter, then it doesn't seem worth the trouble to get the compartment open. Besides, the compartment would need cleaned extensively if the previous battery leaked while it was inside.


----------



## Jeremy Z (Mar 2, 2007)

A trick people use to clean battery corrosion is vinegar.  You might try swabbing some vinegar in there on a drenched Q-Tip.  Let it soak for a while, and try it again with a large coin. (one that is thick enough so that you won't strip the slot)

If that doesn't work, a drop of oil in the threads might be OK, if you clean it out afterwards.  Just a tiny drop, mind you.


----------



## usayit (Mar 2, 2007)

Remove the bottom plate and find another on ebay... pretty cheap to find.

Had something similar happen to me on a spotmatic...  removed it with a little heat (after removing the bottom plate).


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Mar 2, 2007)

WD40?


----------



## tempra (Mar 3, 2007)

Cheers guys, I'll give the vinegar a go, failing that WD40 and then heat.

Can't find any bottom plates listed on ebay - google found one but it was a completed listing


----------



## usayit (Mar 3, 2007)

Try "K1000 parts" in your search on ebay instead....  I picked up one for 10 bucks once to replace a seized battery cover and a bent shutter handle.

Either case, it is pretty easy to remove the bottom plate.  Whatever you try, WD40, vinegar, or heat, I recommend removing the bottom plate to protect the rest of the camera.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 3, 2007)

we've been known to use boiling water to loosen the odd  battery cap, the heat expands the baseplate ( which is OFF the camera ) and loosens the cap


----------

